# DW First - SQ5



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So Had it a little while now replacement for the Toerag took ages to decide what we wanted look at lots of cars ....needed something practical, reasonably economic and quickish .... having had a few quick cars in the past including the Rs4 - tried the Evoque and didnt really get on with it went back to the Audi brand ....

Estoril Blue Audi Sq5 ......

Only Got a couple of pics



















A little about the Sq5 -

The Audi SQ5 TDI. Boosted by two turbochargers, its 3.0 TDI produces 308 bhp and 650 Nm (479.42 lb-ft) of torque between 1,450 and 2,800 rpm

0-62 mph - 5.1 secs :doublesho

So far all i can say is real world pace this is quick !! and its doing when driven normally around 38-40mpg and long term around 34mpg

and the sound 



.......This is s Diesel car !!!

and acceleration 




Got to say it makes you smile .....

:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice Bill & looks great, I have a white one booked in next month.:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

niiice! followed one the other day

didnt realise it was that quick  would spank the RS :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> niiice! followed one the other day
> 
> didnt realise it was that quick  would spank the RS :lol:


Its Surprisingly quick :thumb:- in Dynamic mode it surprises a few people  who think its a normal Q5 ..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks very nice that Bill, I love the Q-Car nature of it too!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I like that alot and book figures look good


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice Bill health to enjoy


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice ride mate ! Congrats on new Audi .


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Dont see many of those!!!

Is a stunning motor...... be intresting to see what a grey one would look like!!

Thats some performance from a big car too!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice WHIZZER, always liked Audi's and would love another one( i had an ur-quattro back in the early 90's) but that is something else, hope you enjoy it for a long time fella :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Gurn said:


> Dont see many of those!!!
> 
> Is a stunning motor...... be intresting to see what a grey one would look like!!
> 
> Thats some performance from a big car too!!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


>


I think you went for the right colour


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> I think you went for the right colour


Agreed, that blue is better than the grey imho


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> I think you went for the right colour


In The sun its really very nice 
:thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Had a white one fly past me the other night, lovely looking and sounding.

Those figures are awesome too, power and economy......where do I sign? :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Estoril in the Sun 









and DW'd


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

have one regularly go past me at a round about looks the part very impressive.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

How does it compare to the RS4, Bill? They seem like an even more practical alternative.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dodo Factory said:


> How does it compare to the RS4, Bill? They seem like an even more practical alternative.


Yep its pretty good TBH - more mpg obviously - sound although great for a diesel doesnt compare to the RS4- acceleration in the real world is pretty close - is not quite so good around the corners which you would expect

Do i miss the rs4 - only for the noise the Sq5 :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got to say, I've had my RRSport 18 months from new and this has turned my head, so much so, I've got a test drive booked in a few weeks 

I love my RRS, but I also like the idea of greater reliability of German over UK, a much faster car and better fuel economy......:doublesho.......and it's a damn sight cheaper...........I really must get round to telling Mrs Bean that I may be swapping cars :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Cracking sir.

Get the badges removed on the rear and show the little boy roacers who is boss.

At least I'd do that. haha


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Beancounter said:


> I've got to say, I've had my RRSport 18 months from new and this has turned my head, so much so, I've got a test drive booked in a few weeks
> 
> I love my RRS, but I also like the idea of greater reliability of German over UK, a much faster car and better fuel economy......:doublesho.......and it's a damn sight cheaper...........I really must get round to telling Mrs Bean that I may be swapping cars :lol:


Dont think you will be disappointed - only thing its not that big but that suits us fine -

I went the evoque route first and wished i hadnt - this is a cracking car :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Grommit said:


> Cracking sir.
> 
> Get the badges removed on the rear and show the little boy roacers who is boss.
> 
> At least I'd do that. haha


the TDI one might be going :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> the TDI one might be going :thumb:


See thats the one I would keep. And get rid of the SQ5 one.

That way when you spank folk on the road, they can see they got horsed by a TDI hahah :thumb::car:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice Bill, has it been Zaino'd yet?..


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Grommit said:


> See thats the one I would keep. And get rid of the SQ5 one.
> 
> That way when you spank folk on the road, they can see they got horsed by a TDI hahah :thumb::car:


Agreed, I'd lose the 'S' in this case, apart from the quad exhausts, it's (no pun intended) a brilliant 'Q' car :argie:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I love these and the A6 with the same engine (which was the first car to have that engine). Lovely car and love the stealth approach. Unless you know what your looking at then as you say it appears to be an ordinary Q5.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> very nice Bill, has it been Zaino'd yet?..


Not yet :doublesho


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just though, where's the untouched by dealer post delivery detail/correction/protection write up?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed have what you want and enjoy it, a beautiful car.

Thanks, John Tht.:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

danga200 said:


> I just though, where's the untouched by dealer post delivery detail/correction/protection write up?


:buffer: got to be done yet .... Let the dealer do their thing they know i am fussy !


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice - congrats


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely colour.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely car, better MPG than my little 200 as well!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, I was shown one of these today when at Audi picking up some new discs...

They do seem to be making some nippy diesels these days... enjoy... :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## dazmac b35 (Apr 4, 2013)

very nice piece of kit

daz


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice Bill, hope your keeping well mate.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bit of Zaino protection


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Lovely car, :thumb:.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks very nice fella


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome.

Needs some interior pics too please.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very Nice enjoy, and i bet Smith and Tips will be cleaning it free of charge


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Amazing car the power for a D is amazing


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Very nice car its on my to buy list when I win the lottery !


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a tough call next. SQ5 or X3 35D with Hartge remap. Audi looks and sounds better but 20'' wheels on west yorkshire roads, could be choppy. If I bought the x3 I would weep every time I saw an SQ5, its soooo pretty.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^^ I hear what you're saying about the 20" wheels, but to me it would be a no brainier, SQ5 every time :thumb:. I drove one recently and am now thinking of getting out of my RRS into one


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> ^^^^ I hear what you're saying about the 20" wheels, but to me it would be a no brainier, SQ5 every time :thumb:. I drove one recently and am now thinking of getting out of my RRS into one


Whats the ride like? My XC60 is on 18'' so really does a great job of masking my local potholed filled excuses for roads. Looking at the SQ5 the Volvo seems expensive. Thankfully, I went through Autoebid so saved a wedge. Will be doing the same when I come to change

Update, Just speced a sq5 on autoebid the way I would buy it. £44,800! £5k less than RRP!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

There's no denying that it's got the S-line suspension feel, BUT I didn't notice a particularly harsh ride compared to my RRS which runs 20's too.

The roads around me are in better than average condition I'd say, so it could be worse for you if your roads are that bad - definitely take a test drive though before you pull the trigger. :thumb:


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Beancounter said:


> There's no denying that it's got the S-line suspension feel, BUT I didn't notice a particularly harsh ride compared to my RRS which runs 20's too.
> 
> The roads around me are in better than average condition I'd say, so it could be worse for you if your roads are that bad - definitely take a test drive though before you pull the trigger. :thumb:


I guess with that engine you could forgive a lot. As long as it rides better than my GTI did, I should be fine. Will be interesting what deal I can get in two years time when I come to change.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agreed, the engine is sublime, compared to the 8 speed 3.0 twin turbo in my RRS, I couldn't believe the pull it had, both off the line and when overtaking.  

I tried some ball park negotiations with my Audi dealer (who I've had 4 cars from now in 3 years, most recently, 3 months ago for an A3 cab for SWMBO) and they were willing to part with was some goodwill for going back yet again - but no significant discounts as yet on the car itself. 

I said I'd return with a broadspeed/orangewheels price for them to hit (which is my usual MO) and see if they can match it. BS are offering around £2,500 off a new one, so there is a bit of wiggle room appearing now.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Try Autoebid, you might be shocked at the 'wiggle room' that will give you


----------

